# Double Teeth



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I recently noticed Luna has 4 double teeth! (her fangs both top and bottom) it looks like her adult teeth have nearly come through but her baby teeth are still right behind them. 
Could this mean she is still teething? - Her ears are still not upright either.
Will these teeth need removing or will they likely fall out in time? (Shes showing no distress etc)

I then had a look at Pixies teeth - her adult fangs are fine at the bottom but her top fangs appear to be baby teeth (Shes over 1 yr now) doest this mean she wont develop adult teeth on the top?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the EXACT same problem with Chanel except its not a few teeth, on her top jaw she literally has retained all her teeth and has 2 rows like a shark mouth and she is almost 8months now
Ill try to post a pic soon
From what I have heard, I need to have them surgically removed, but I don't know if I can bear to put her through anesthesia and a surgery or whether I should just brush her teeth more avidly
I need some advice too!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

LeStat has an almost full set of double teeth as well.

It sometimes means that food gets stuck in them but he's managing fine so I'm not prepared to put him under and aneasthetic just for them to be taken out. If he ever needs and aneasthetic for anything else I'll have them removed at that time!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Minnie has the same issue but she is having hers removed on the 9th when she gets spayed. She has 8 retained teeth.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Our Maltese is 8 months old and has the two rows of teeth like shark teeth. She is having them removed Friday because my new vet says it is not good for the long term formation of the permanent teeth to leave the baby teeth and the food issue. The previous vet who spayed her at 6 months was supposed to pull her baby teeth at that time, but he told us if he had she would not have had enough teeth left for chewing. There was a complication he said because she was so tiny and basically he made the last snip of the stitch on the wrong side and the vessel fell back into her bleeding. He had to cut her open further to find it, pull it up and restitch. I think with all that time he did not want her under anesthesia longer to pull teeth. Fine by me not to leave her underany longer than she had already been, but now she has to be put under again.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chanel had doubles as well, I pulled them myself.
I DON'T recommend anyone pulls their dog's teeth themselves though, especially
if they don't know what they are doing. However, you can give your puppy tons
of chews to help loosen the teeth, things like raw hide, bully sticks, rubber toys,
etc. If the pup still has baby teeth at 8 months or so, call your vet to get them
pulled.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I noticed Sissy has 2 teeth in one spot too but it doesn't seem to be a problem for her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sissy2010 said:


> I noticed Sissy has 2 teeth in one spot too but it doesn't seem to be a problem for her.



If you do notice discomfort, you can help her by giving her ice cubes or you can
wet a clean sock tie it in a knot, then put it in the freezer, give that to her to
chew on once frozen. Also frozen veggies are great. These things will relieve the
gum swelling and help deal with pain.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Bambi has one retained canine tooth, at the top. Her permanent teeth are all through and in the correct positions. I spoke to my friend who is a breeder and judge and he said that as long as the baby tooth isn't interfering with her permanent teeth that I should leave it and that it will fall out in it's own time. He also recommended lots of chewy toys and games of tug-o-war to encourage it to loosen. Hope this helps


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

After about a year old the baby teeth don't just fall out. The retained teeth need to be removed. Teeth that close together collect plaque much faster and the dog will lose its teeth much quicker than if you have them removed. Tiny dogs lose their teeth younger than larger dogs. I always get the retained teeth out between 9 mo and a year.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When I got Twiggy, she had about 12 retained teeth. I gave her a bunch of chewies and bully sticks and now she only has one still there, a canine tooth. If she ever gets spayed, I will have it removed.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's front teeth are really cramped, but she doesn't appear to have any doubles. We had her spayed at 9 months, and the vet checked if she needed any pulled then. I was under the assumption that they pull them during the alteration procedure?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Since our girl was spayed at the shelter at 12 weeks they didn't pull any teeth (she was not ready for that yet!) but our vet recommended pulling them by 6 months so they did not cause her adult teeth to become crooked. The vet told me to give her big complicated meals with tougher bones (he knows I feed raw) but that only got out the bottom two that were left. She still had two top baby fangs when I took her in. 

Maybe it was because hers were particularly loose or something, but after taking a look he said he could pull them under only a light anesthetic. She was only at the vet for 2 hours and by 5 that night it was like nothing happened. I mean I still had to fast her and they still had a the regular monitoring there but I felt a lot better about it not being as deep as surgery.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

We've always given LeStat raw bones etc to chew on but he rarely chews them he doesn't chew toys either to be honest.
He's a picky eater and won't eat larger pieces of complete foods either so he doesn't really 'chew' anything. I think he just enjoys being a right royal pain in the rear...lol

If he ever needs a surgery we'll have him neutered and his teeth pulled then but as the vets I've had him to aren't happy to put him under aneasthetic due to his size, the teeth aren't casuing any major issues, we'll just leave well alone at present.

I didn't now that retained teeth were such an issue in small dogs.


----------



## MonkeyChi (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting to read other people have the same problems. Blossom was one in November and still has ALL her baby teeth. Been to the vet today (second one for a second opinion) who also says they must be pulled as can cause problems for the adult teeth which will only be apparent later in life...I think i'm going to have them pulled but am a little nervous about the anesthetic...


----------

